

Peer-to-Peer, Personal web platform Tonido SDK released under Apache 2.0 license - codemechanic
http://www.codelathe.com/blog/index.php/2009/09/22/announcing-the-tonido-platform-sdk/

======
ytNumbers
This is a nice affordable piece of hardware, but I'd have to imagine that most
of the biggest ISPs (e.g., Fios, Comcast, etc) would not allow you to
basically run your own web services via your home internet connection. But, if
your ISP allows, I wonder how web app performance using the tonidoPlug
compares to shared and/or dedicated web hosting services?

~~~
codemechanic
It comes with 512 MB RAM. Performance should be better than shared hosting

